# Neuling in Sachen ISPConfig - Ich komme nicht weiter und finde keine Lösung



## M. Zink (12. Nov. 2007)

Hallo erst mal,

ich habe jetzt 5 Stunden damit zugebracht auf meinem Server alles mögliche zu machen damit die Basis für ISPConfig steht. Ich denke mal so viel falsch hab ich da auch nicht gemacht. Zumindest sieht es momentan so aus, als wenn das System soweit läuft.
Damit aber jeder weiß wie der Stand der Dinge ist erkläre ich ganz kurz welche Vorgehensweisen ich genutzt habe.
1. Das System via Installskript vom Hoster mit OpenSuSe 10.3 64 Bit LAMP installiert.
2. Nach dem HowTo für genau dieses System die nötigen Änderungen vorgenommen bzw. Installationen durchgeführt.
3. Den Server neu gestartet und die Dienste angeschaut ob alles läuft. (ist der Fall)

So, ich habe dann nach Anleitung versucht ISPConfig zu installieren und er bleibt dann stehen mit einer Meldung PHP passt nicht oder sowas. Hab leider das Fenster eben vor Wut einfach zu gemacht. Hier im Forum hab ich dazu ein Thema gefunden wo einem User darauf hin geraten wurde das Paket libmysql-dev zu installieren. Dieses ist bei mir allerdings schon drin und somit konnte ich keine Lösung finden.

Ich würde nur sehr sehr ungerne den Server vollständig von Hand installieren da laut Hoster irgendwas bei dem Image speziell gemacht werden musste damit das System mit 2 mal 750 GB HDD umgehen kann. Außerdem hab ich auch noch nie einen Webserver auf den ich nur per SSH komme vollständig selbst installiert. Allerdings gehe ich davon aus, dass wenn ich mich an die HowTos halte und das ganze auch zumindest nach dem was ich sehen kann funktioniert hat dann müsste das doch gehen oder nicht?

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn. Damit ich sicher sein kann kein vermurkstes System zu haben installiere ich gleich das Image für OpenSuSe 10.3 noch mal neu und hab dann als Basis ein frisch installiertes System. Ich brauch eigentlich dann nur Links zu den HowTos die ich durch arbeiten soll damit alles funktioniert. In dem HowTo find ich dann schon was ich schon hab und was ich noch brauche. Postfix hab ich ja bereits drauf und die Anpassung damit TLS geht ist ja nun nicht so sonderlich schwer.

Oder kann es einfach sein das ISPConfig ohne weiteres garnicht mit meinem System zusammen arbeitet? Wenn das der Fall ist dann wär das für mich sehr schade da ich ISPConfig nach dem was ich bis jetzt sehen konnte als meinen absoluten Favoriten ansehe!

Ach ja, ich weiß ja nicht ob sowas hier im Forum üblich ist aber wenn jemand möchte kann er mir auch gerne ein Angebot machen mir direkt zu helfen. Das heißt am liebsten so, dass ich mit dem jenigen in Skype per Chat sprechen kann und er dann eben nur Tips gibt was getan werden muss. Das heißt nicht das ich nicht bereit wäre für gute Hilfe auch was auszugeben. Nur mir geht es darum so viel wie nur möglich selbst zu machen damit ich eben auch mit dem System umgehen kann.

Ich danke euch auf jeden Fall schon mal für die Hilfen und hoffe irgendeine Lösung zu finden!


----------



## Till (12. Nov. 2007)

> Hab leider das Fenster eben vor Wut einfach zu gemacht.


Das war in der tat schlecht, da wir Dir ohne exakte Fehlermeldung nicht wirklich helfen können.



> Ich brauch eigentlich dann nur Links zu den HowTos die ich durch arbeiten soll damit alles funktioniert.


Es ist nur ein einziges Howto:

http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect_server_opensuse10.3_p3



> Oder kann es einfach sein das ISPConfig ohne weiteres garnicht mit meinem System zusammen arbeitet?


Das ist sehr unwahrscheinlich, zumindest habe ich es bei Installationen auf Servern von Hostern aus der ganzen Welt noch nicht gehabt.



> Ach ja, ich weiß ja nicht ob sowas hier im Forum üblich ist aber wenn jemand möchte kann er mir auch gerne ein Angebot machen mir direkt zu helfen.


Dann Schau doch mal auf die Supportseite unter ISPConfig.de. Das was da angeboten wird ist aber eine komplette Remote-Installation und kein Support per Chat oder Skype.


----------



## M. Zink (12. Nov. 2007)

Also die Fehlermeldung ist leider weg wie gesagt. Ich meine das war irgendwas von wegen nicht kompatiebel mit meinem PHP oder sowas in der Art. Müsste das ganze noch mal machen damit ich sicher sagen kann was es war.

Das Howto was genannt wurde ist genau das was ich durch gearbeitet habe. Zu keinem Zeitpunkt hatte ich damit Probleme. Das einzige was nicht umsetzbar war ist die Geschichte mit dem "AppArmor" da es das bei mir auf dem Server nicht gab. Denke mal das mein Hoster das im Image schon abgeschaltet hat.

Ich werd das HowTo einfach noch mal Schritt für Schritt durch gehen und werde zu jedem Zeitpunkt mal notieren ob mein System exakt wie beschrieben reagiert bzw. bearbeitet wurde oder ob ich gezwungen war Änderungen vorzunehmen. Diese Notizen werd ich dann sofern es immer noch nicht ging hier rein stellen inkl. der Fehlermeldung die dann kommt. Vielleicht muss ich an irgend einem Punkt auch ganz einfach eine kleinigkeit anders machen damit es geht.

Was den Support betrifft. Es hängt bei mir nicht an 100 Euro mehr oder weniger. Ich bin gerne bereit das Geld zu bezahlen. Nur ich möchte wie gesagt so viel nur irgend möglich über die Kiste lernen und verstehen um bei Problemen möglichst schnell reagieren zu können. Da ich bis ende November noch Zeit habe zu "spielen" teste ich einfach noch ein wenig rum. Sollte es bis dahin nicht funktioniert haben könnt ihr sicher sein das ich den Support in Anspruch nehme da ich ab anfang Dezember einen laufenden Server brauche.

Gibts denn jemand der das ganze auf einem OpenSuSe 10.3 schon am Laufen hat und der ggf. schon weiß welche kleinigkeiten man anpassen muss? Falls das irgendwie hilft ich habe einen DS7000 von Hetzner mit OpenSuSe 10.3 64 Bit LAMP (Hoffe ich darf das hier nennen ansonsten bitte den Hosternamen unkenntlich machen).


----------



## Till (12. Nov. 2007)

Entpack einfach den ISPConfig installer nochmal, ruf setup auf und kopiere Dir alle Fehlermeldungen aus dem Putty fenster raus und poste sie hier. Insbesondere die erste Fehlermeldung ist interessant.

Auf einem OpenSUSE 64Bit solltest Du auf jeden Fall die openssl 32 bit libraries mit yast nachinstallieren.


----------



## M. Zink (12. Nov. 2007)

OK hab ich gemacht. Dachte das System ist jetzt schon zerschossen aber scheinbar noch nicht so ganz. Resultat ist aber das gleiche. Ich kopier einfach mal den ganzen Bereich wo der Fehler mit bei ist.



> Configuring extensions
> checking whether to enable LIBXML support... no
> checking libxml2 install dir... no
> checking for OpenSSL support... yes
> ...


Da stehen jede Menge "cannot" und "Error" drin.

Wie gesagt mir macht das nichts noch mal bei 0 anzufangen. Wobei ich ja nichts anders machen kann wie jetzt auch.


----------



## Till (12. Nov. 2007)

Ok, wie ich mir dachte, sind es die fehlenden 32Bit OpenSSL libraries. Ruf bitte mal yast auf, geh dann in den Bereich zum installieren von Software und such nach openssl. da muss ein Paket mit dem Namen openssl-32bit-dev oder so ähnlich dabei sein. Installier das und dann entpck ISPConfig neu und starte das Setup nochmal.


----------



## M. Zink (12. Nov. 2007)

Also das einzige was ich bei mir finden kann ist folgendes.



> │  i  │compat-openssl097g      │0.9.7g            │0.9.7g     │Secure Sockets│
> │   │compat-openssl097g-32bit│0.9.7g            │           │Secure Sockets┴
> │       │engine_pkcs11           │0.1.4             │           │OpenSSL PKCS#1│
> │  i  │libopenssl-devel        │0.9.8e            │0.9.8e     │Include Files │
> ...


Ich hab gesucht mit dem Begriff "openssl" und hab als Installationquellen die Installationsmedien angegeben sowie aus dem HowTo alle Quellen und zusätzlich den Server von OpenSuSe selbst für meine Distribution. Gibts vielleicht nur die 32 Bit Version und ich hab die drauf oder was fehlt mir da?


----------



## Till (12. Nov. 2007)

Installier bitte mal:

compat-openssl097g-32bit


----------



## M. Zink (12. Nov. 2007)

Wieder exakt das gleiche Ergebnis.

Mal was anderes. Ich hab ja mehrere Systeme zur Auswahl. Ich könnte also ohne groß Aufwand ein Debian 4.0 64 Bit mit LAMP installieren. Die Frage ist nur ob meine Probleme dann weniger werden oder ehr mehr. Mir sagt jeder Debian ist die bessere wahl aber einen genauen Grund konnte mir keiner sagen. Ich kenne mich eben mit SuSe aus und der Yast ist für mich super. Wenn Debian was ähnliches bietet dann kann ich mich sicher auch umgewöhnen.

Oder noch ne Idee zur Hand was bei meinem OpenSuSe zu tun ist?


----------



## M. Zink (12. Nov. 2007)

OK also Debian 4.0 Etch 64 Bit hab ich mir grade 2 Stunden lang angeschaut. Ich sag nur soviel - die Installation von OpenSuSe läuft grade 
Debian ist gar nichts für mich. Da find ich mich überhaupt nicht mit zurecht.

Ich installiere jetzt grade mal ein OpenSuSe 10.3 minimal System. Das heißt außer dem SSH ist da soweit ich weiß nichts drauf. Dann gehe ich noch mal die Anleitung durch für die Installation eines perfekten OpenSuSe 10.3 und anschließend versuche ich erneut ISPConfig zu installieren.

P.S.: Zwischendurch hab ich auch mal ein Konkurenzprodukt getestet. ISPCP Omega oder so heißt das. Hab dann mit Schrecken gemerkt das davon noch nicht mal die erste Final existiert. Hatte mir ein User in meinem Forum zu geraten aber ich habs dann ganz schnell wieder verworfen.

Warum sieht es in euren Testsystemen eigentlich so aus als wenn da das totale Chaos in dem System herrscht? Oder ist das nur weil die User wie die wilden irgendwas anlegen? Naja werd ich ja (hoffenlich) bald sehen wenn ich es bei mir mal ans Laufen bekomme


----------



## Till (13. Nov. 2007)

> OK also Debian 4.0 Etch 64 Bit hab ich mir grade 2 Stunden lang angeschaut. Ich sag nur soviel - die Installation von OpenSuSe läuft grade
> Debian ist gar nichts für mich. Da find ich mich überhaupt nicht mit zurecht.


Ich hätte Dir zu Debian geraten, da Dir das im laufenden Betrieb viel weniger Probleme macht. SuSE neigt gelegentlich dazu, das System bei Updates außer gefecht zu setzen, wenn es Konfigurationsdateien selbst aktualisiert. Außerdem kann man SuSe nicht so einfach upgraden, wenn der Support für die 10.3 ausläuft.



> Warum sieht es in euren Testsystemen eigentlich so aus als wenn da das totale Chaos in dem System herrscht? Oder ist das nur weil die User wie die wilden irgendwas anlegen? Naja werd ich ja (hoffenlich) bald sehen wenn ich es bei mir mal ans Laufen bekomme


Das System ist so ordentlich oder unordentlich wie Du es anlegts. das ist wie bei einer Festplatte, wenn Du alle Dateein ohne ordnerstruktur in das Hauptverzeichnis speicherst, brauchst Du Dich nicht wundernm wenn es unübersichtlich wird


----------



## M. Zink (13. Nov. 2007)

Zitat von Till:


> Ich hätte Dir zu Debian geraten, da Dir das im laufenden Betrieb viel weniger Probleme macht. SuSE neigt gelegentlich dazu, das System bei Updates außer gefecht zu setzen, wenn es Konfigurationsdateien selbst aktualisiert. Außerdem kann man SuSe nicht so einfach upgraden, wenn der Support für die 10.3 ausläuft.


OK, dass habe ich schon oft gehört das Suse probleme macht wenn es um Updates gewisser Dinge geht. Erst recht wenn die Version wechselt. Aber die 10.3 ist noch relativ neu bzw. ist eben grade die letzte aktuelle. Ich denke mal die wird noch ne ganze Weile unterstützt. Und wenn es so weit ist dann setz ich den Server einfach neu auf und mach so die neueste Version drauf. Das hab ich schon mal gemacht und bis auf das ein ganzer Tag dabei drauf geht war das kein Thema.




Zitat von Till:


> Das System ist so ordentlich oder unordentlich wie Du es anlegts. das ist wie bei einer Festplatte, wenn Du alle Dateein ohne ordnerstruktur in das Hauptverzeichnis speicherst, brauchst Du Dich nicht wundernm wenn es unübersichtlich wird


Sehr gut, das heißt ich strukturiere mir das selbst. Ich mag Tools bei denen ich selbst vorgebe wie was läuft. Ich hoffe das ich das Tool dann auch endlich mal bald in Aktion sehe 

Hier übrigens meine Notizen zur Durchführung des HowTo zur installation eines perfekten OpenSuSe 10.3 Systems. Da sind ein paar Punkte wo es leicht geklemmt hat wenn da wer ne Idee zu hat wär das klasse.


> [FONT=&quot]Installation OpenSuSe 10.3 64 Bit[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]Nach HowTo von http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect_server_opensuse10.3_p3[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]Punkt 4 komplett umgesetzt[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]Punkt 5 komplett umgesetzt[/FONT]
> ...


EDIT:
OK also die Installation von ISPConfig hab ich jetzt auch schon laufen lassen. Exakt nach Anleitung versteht sich. Das Ergebnis ist das gleiche. Allerdings glaube ich zu wissen an was es liegt. Die Anleitung bzw. das Install Paket ist für ein 32 Bit System ausgelegt. Ich habe jedoch ein 64 Bit System und da gibt es z.B. den kleinen Unterschied das es das Verzeichnis /usr/lib/ gibt und auch noch /usr/lib64/ und ich denke mal ganz einfach das etwas im lib ordner verlangt wird was aber in lib64 zu finden ist. Zumindest verstehe ich den Fehler in folgender Zeile so oder?


> configure: error: Cannot find OpenSSL's libraries


Ich glaub das wird wohl so nichts werden bei mir 

EDIT2:
Ich habe inzwischen mal noch ein paar weitere Installationsquellen hinzu gefügt um zu sehen ob es ggf. noch eine andere Version von OpenSSL gibt passend zu meinem Server. Ich hab auch noch mal dieses compat-openssl installiert sowohl als 32 Bit Version und auch 64 Bit Version. Außerdem hab ich (testhalber) einfach alles was von OpenSSL verfügbar ist (openssl-doc...) nachinstalliert. Alles bringt rein gar nichts. Der Fehler ist immer noch der gleiche. Wenn nicht noch jemand eine Eingebung hat und weiß was zu tun ist sehe ich keine Chance das System zu nutzen. Ich denke für 64 Bit wird irgend eine Anpassung nötig sein oder so. Ich weiß nicht was ich noch versuchen könnte außer eben eine 32 Bit Version von SuSe installieren was ich aber ehrlich gesagt gerne verhindern würde.

Sofern eine Anpassung von ISPConfig nötig ist und ihr grade keinen Server zur Verfügung habt wo ihr das testen könntet dann einfach bescheid sagen. Solange meine Kiste noch nicht im Produktiveinsatz ist hab ich keine Probleme damit auf der Kiste mal was zu testen. Kurz bevor ich dann meine Projekte darauf übertrage würde ich eh noch mal alles neu installieren. Ich mach mir ja immer schön notizen was ich wo warum ändere und daraus mach ich dann für mich ne Doku wie die kiste zu installieren ist.


----------



## andreas (13. Nov. 2007)

Versuch doch einfach einen Link von /usr/lib/ nach /usr/lib64 zu setzen ?


Vielleicht klappts


----------



## M. Zink (13. Nov. 2007)

Die Idee ist grundsätzlich nicht schlecht nur gehe ich davon aus das dann die Probleme erst so richtig los gehen. Es gibt wie gesagt ja den lib Ordner und lib64 Ordner. Wenn ich den einen umbenenne und dann einen Symbolic Link auf den lib64 setze werden einige Dinge nicht mehr gehen. Es muss ja einen Grund geben warum es beide Ordner gibt und es ist in beiden ja auch was drin.


----------



## planet_fox (13. Nov. 2007)

Mal kurze frage, warumm installierst du nicht die 32bit version wenn du mit der 64er soviel ärger hast ?


----------



## M. Zink (13. Nov. 2007)

Nun ja, ich denke so lange immer wieder auf 32 Bit Betriebssysteme zurück gegriffen wird ist noch kein Ende der 32 Bit Epoche in Sicht. Bei Windows ist das nichts anderes. Obwohl seit einiger Zeit schon alle gängigen Prozessoren 64 Bit Architekturen haben wurde Vista dennoch als 32 Bit OS entwickelt. Selbst Office gibt es sogar nicht mal als 64 Bit Anwendung. Aus meiner Sicht hätte man sofort die 32 Bit Systeme unter den Tisch fallen lassen müssen dann würden die 64 Bit Systeme inzwischen viel besser laufen weil man gar keine andere Chance hat.

Aber das ist eine unnötige Diskusion. Ich persönlich hab aus oben genannten Gründen das 64 Bit System genommen und da ich mal hoffe das ein 64 Bit System auf 64 Bit Architektur schneller läuft. Natürlich spricht nichts dagegen die 32 Bit Variante zu nehmen nur wozu gibt es 64 Bit überhaupt wenn es sich nicht endlich durch setzt? Mal davon abgesehen bis jetzt hab ich lediglich mit ISPConfig das Problem das es nicht laufen will und das es am 64 Bit System liegt ist von mir nur eine Vermutung. Bestätigen kann das nur einer der Entwickler oder Supportleute. Wenn ich die Bestätigung bekomme das es so ist und wenn ich sicher sein kann das ich für das 32 Bit System noch genau so lange den Support bekommen werde wie für das 64 Bit System dann könnte ich mir überlegen auf 32 Bit zu wechseln. Vielleicht mach ich das nachher auch einfach mal nur um zu testen ob es helfen würde.

Bin ich denn eigentlich der einzige der OpenSuSe einsetzt und 64 Bit hat und derartige Probleme? Die meisten schlagen sich hier ja mit Problemen rum die beim produktiven Einsatz auftreten. Das jemand wie ich das ganze gar nicht ans laufen bekommt hab ich hier bis jetzt fast noch nicht gelesen und wenn wurde immer irgendwie geholfen so das es am Ende funktioniert hat. Ich hoffe mal dieses Glück habe ich auch noch


----------



## andreas (13. Nov. 2007)

Na dann teste doch davor mal bitte das mit dem Hardlink, uns steht Ende des Jahres eine Migration auf OpenSuSe 10.x bevor und ich wüßte gerne ob 64bit machbar sind oder nicht 

Danke

mfg

Andreas


----------



## M. Zink (13. Nov. 2007)

Nur damit ich das auch richtig verstehe. Du meinst ich soll den Ordner /usr/lib/ umbenennen in z.B. /usr/lib_tmp/ und dann soll ich mit ln -s einen Symbolic Link namens /usr/lib/ erzeugen der auf /usr/lib64/ zeigt oder? Selbst wenn das für die Installation klappen sollte würde das doch nur dazu führen das andere Probleme auftreten oder? Gut, dann wüsste man ganz sicher das es daran liegt und der Entwickler hier könnten irgendwo im Code eine Abfrage mit rein machen "Wenn 64 Bit System dann nutze lib64" oder sowas aber für den Produktiveinsatz ist diese Lösung trotzdem meiner Meinung nach ungeeignet.

Beschreib vorsichtshalber mal Befehl für Befehl was Du meinst was ich machen soll dann test ich das nachher.


----------



## planet_fox (13. Nov. 2007)

Ich denke nicht das hier die schuld bei den entwicklern zu suchen ist !
Auch wenn das die einfachste lösung ist.Ich bin auch schon an manchen dingen verzweifelt und hab einige seiten hier  gefüllt bis es dann gelaufen ist.


----------



## M. Zink (13. Nov. 2007)

Zitat von planet_fox:


> Ich denke nicht das hier die schuld bei den entwicklern zu suchen ist !
> Auch wenn das die einfachste lösung ist.Ich bin auch schon an manchen dingen verzweifelt und hab einige seiten hier  gefüllt bis es dann gelaufen ist.


Also wenn das so rüber gekommen ist das ich den Entwicklern die Schuld gebe das es bei mir nicht läuft muss ich das hier gleich mal grade stellen! Das war absolut nicht so gemeint und der Meinung bin ich auch keinesfalls! Die Entwickler setzen ihre Vorstellungen und die Wünsche der User nach bestem Wissen und Gewissen auf den Plattformen um die ihnen zur Verfügung stehen. Wenn dann irgend eine Distriburion neuerdings irgendwas anders hat wie früher oder was für die Entwickler nicht vorher zu sehen war dann ist das auf keinen Fall die Schuld der Entwickler. Allerdings gibt es nur zwei Parteien die die Möglichkeit haben eine Lösung herbei zu führen. Das sind zum einen die Entwickler des Systems was nicht klappen will und zum anderen die Entwickler der Distribution. Ich glaube die Entwickler von so einem System sind weit umgänglicher und flexiebler wie die Entwickler einer Distribution mal ganz davon abgesehen das man nicht ein OS umbiegen kann wegen einer Anwendung. Würde das passieren dann würden die künftig wohl nur noch kreutz und quer programmieren um jeder Anwendung gerecht zu werden.

Wie gesagt, die Schuld liegt nicht bei den Entwicklern. Meine Hoffnung allerdings schon 

EDIT:
Also das mit dem Link auf /usr/lib64/ geht auf keinen Fall. Da treten andere Fehler bei der Installation auf und das ganze bricht schon weit vorher ab.

Wenn sonst niemand mehr Vorschläge hat dann werd ich das ganze noch mal mit der 32 Bit Version vom OS testen und hoffe das es damit geht. Die Frage ist nur ob ich nicht doch irgendwie die 64 Bit nutzen kann und halt nur irgendwas manuell angepasst werden muss damit ISPConfig läuft.

EDIT2:
Ich hab grad die Lösung für mein Problem gelesen!!! Das dumme ist nur dies steht im englischen Forum von ISPConfig und ich möcht mich da nicht auch noch anmelden. Find ich irgendwie eh nicht so toll das ihr zwei komplett getrennte Projekte daraus gemacht habt. Dann lieber einen deutschen und einen englischen Kategoriebaum und alles unter einer Flagge laufen lassen.

Wie auch immer. Könnte mal bitte jemand von diesem Klaus in Erfahrung bringen wie der das gemacht hat bzw. wo der die 64 Bit UND 32 Bit Files von openssl gefunden hat? Der muss noch irgend eine andere Install Quelle haben.

Es geht um das Thema hier -> http://www.howtoforge.com/forums/showthread.php?t=15741


----------



## planet_fox (13. Nov. 2007)

> Find ich irgendwie eh nicht so toll das ihr zwei komplett getrennte Projekte daraus gemacht habt.


Ich find das ganz gut so , ich denke mal das Problem waren Zeitgründe.Wer weiss vielleicht ist auch in Planung noch, aber so eine riesen seite ändern ist nicht so einfach.siehe auch thread unter smalltalk dazu

http://www.howtoforge.de/forum/showthread.php?t=10


----------



## M. Zink (13. Nov. 2007)

Genau durch diesen Thread bin ich darauf gekommen das es auch ein englisches Forum gibt. Wie gesagt hätte man im englischen einfach nur die Kategorie für Deutsch angelegt und dort dann die Foren rein gepackt gäb es das Problem nicht wirklich. Aber ist ja auch egal irgendwas ist sicher der Grund das es so gemacht wurde.

Ich hab grade noch mal das eine oder andere gelesen zum Thema 32 Bit und 64 Bit. Alleine schon wenn ich meine 6 GB Ram voll nutzen möchte komme ich nicht um die 64 Bit Variante herum. Das heißt ich muss eine Lösung finden oder schlimmstenfalls muss ich mich nach einer Alternative umsehen falls das mit ISPConfig nicht klappt. Das ist nicht negativ zu verstehen nur ich muss bis Ende November eine Lösung haben sonst platzt mein Zeitplan. 03.12. punkt 23:59 Uhr wird mein bisheriger Server abgedreht und bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt muss ich sowohl die Kunden wie auch die Projekte alle samt drüben haben. Und ich brauch mindestens 2-3 Tage um die Projekte zu testen bzw. zu testen ob nach der Übertragung alles klappt.

Ich würd nur sehr sehr ungerne ein anderes System suchen. Ich hoffe das mir keiner der Entwickler irgendwann sagt es geht nicht anders.


----------



## sjau (14. Nov. 2007)

Ich würde dir immer noch zu Debian raten... das copy'n'paste von den perfect howto setups ist doch unter jedem system zu bewältigen und anstelle von yast haste auf Debian halt apt (apt-get, aptitude, ...)


----------



## planet_fox (14. Nov. 2007)

Würde auch Ubunto oder debian empfehlen das Packetsystem von Debian ist wohl das beste was es gibt. Ansonsten kannst du noch versuchen die benötigten packete  selbst zu compilieren aus den quellen. Aber ich denke Suse und yast das nicht mögen.


----------



## M. Zink (14. Nov. 2007)

Ich weiß nicht ob ich es schon geschrieben hatte aber ich hab vorgestern Nacht ein Debian 4.0 Etch 64 Bit System installiert und hab da auch das HowTo benutzt. Das HowTo hat auch (bis auf kleine Differenzen) wunderbar funktioniert. Aber die Installation von ISPConfig hat mit exakt dem gleichen Problem aufgehört. Dazu kommt dann noch das ich mich auf Debian nicht so sonderlich gut zurecht finde und es mir auch nicht gefällt.
Ubuntu hab ich noch nicht getestet aber das soll Debian ja recht ähnlich sein.

Ich bleibe bei meinem SuSe das kenne ich und da komm ich mit klar. Inzwischen weiß ich auch wie ich mir einen 32 Bit Kernel kompilieren muss damit er die 6 GB Ram nutzt. Einziger Nachteil ist dann noch das eine einzelne Anwendung nicht mehr als 2 GB nutzen kann und das ich einen leichten Overhead habe beim Speicher aber das 32 Bit System soll dennoch etwa gleich schnell sein wie das 64 Bit System. Lediglich gewisse Dinge wie AES laufen wohl unter 64 Bit fast doppelt so schnell aber was macht das schon.

Mein jetziger Server hat einen 3 Jahre alten Opteron mit 2 GB Ram und da ist der Load bei 0.10 bis 0.70 und wenn mal was sehr aufwendiges läuft geht es mal auf 1 oder knapp drüber aber nie für lange. Ich denke die neue Kiste wird da nicht schlechter bei sein.

Unter SuSe kann ich übrigens genau so Anwendungen selbst kompilieren wie auch unter anderen Distributionen. Diese lassen sich dann natürlich nicht über den Yast steuern aber wer braucht das schon. Probleme gibt es erst dann, wenn man eine Anwendung kompiliert und zusätzlich die gleiche noch mal über den Yast installiert. Den proftpd z.B. kompiliere ich selbst und baue mir meine conf auch alleine und das klappt sowohl auf 32 Bit wie auch 64 Bit bis jetzt ohne Probleme. Steht so ja auch im HowTo hier und das funktioniert einwandfrei.

Aus welchem Grund soll Debian denn besser sein? Wegen der Updatemöglichkeiten? Oder den Versionswechseln? Laut dem was ich gelesen habe soll SuSe seit 10.2 endlich auch wieder in der Lage sein ohne Probleme einen Versionswechsel zu machen und Updates sollen auch klappen. Aber selbst wenn es Probleme gibt das schlimmste was passieren kann ist das er mir die ganze Konfiguration zerschießt und das stört mich nicht da ich grundsätzlich eine Sicherung vom Produktivsystem habe und da kann ich dann ja schauen was los ist.

Oder gibt es einen anderen Grund der wirklich absolut für Debian oder absolut gegen SuSe spricht? Bis auf das SuSe eben verrufen ist ein n00b System zu sein


----------



## Till (14. Nov. 2007)

> Ich weiß nicht ob ich es schon geschrieben hatte aber ich hab vorgestern Nacht ein Debian 4.0 Etch 64 Bit System installiert und hab da auch das HowTo benutzt.


Ich habe gerade vorgestern ISPConfig auf einem Denbian Etch 64Bit System von einem Kunden inszalliert, exact nach Howto, und es hat alles einwandfrei funktioniert.



> Oder gibt es einen anderen Grund der wirklich absolut für Debian oder absolut gegen SuSe spricht?


Ich kann da einfach nur aus meiner Erfahrung sprechen, Debian Systeme machen im täglichen Betrieb und bei der Installation deutlich weniger Probleme als SuSE Systeme.


----------



## M. Zink (14. Nov. 2007)

Irgend ein schlaufer Kopf hat mir mal gesagt "Es ist nicht das Problem, die richtige Lösung für das Problem zu finden! Es gilt das richtige Problem für die Lösung zu suchen!"
Ich mag es wenn es kompliziert ist und finde es auch klasse das nicht alles einfach so funktioniert. Wozu gibt es Menschen sonst noch wenn die Technik alles von alleine kann? 

Wie dem auch sei, ich bleib bei meinem OpenSuSe und werd jetzt die 32 Bit Variante nutzen. Ich gehe davon aus das ich in ca. 6-12 Monaten eh wieder einen neuen Server bekomme und dann versuche ich es erneut mit 64 Bit.

Falls aber noch jemand eine Lösung weiß innerhalb der nächsten 2 Wochen immer her damit! Noch ist nicht alle Tage Abend


----------



## sjau (14. Nov. 2007)

> Dazu kommt dann noch das ich mich auf Debian nicht so sonderlich gut zurecht finde und es mir auch nicht gefällt.


Na ja, die Handhabungen in der Shell sind eigentlich fast identisch... und bei mir sieht ein SSH Terminal zu nem Debian System gleich aus wie eins zu nem Suse System


----------



## M. Zink (14. Nov. 2007)

Zitat von sjau:


> Na ja, die Handhabungen in der Shell sind eigentlich fast identisch... und bei mir sieht ein SSH Terminal zu nem Debian System gleich aus wie eins zu nem Suse System


Bei mir nicht  ... Ich passe mir die Optik immer ein wenig an und hab auch meine eigene Vorgehensweise in der Shell. Ist ja auch egal denke ich hauptsache es klappt nachher alles und ich komme klar.

Bin fast so weit mit dem 32 Bit System und werd gleich testen ob ISPConfig funktioniert. Ich gehe davon aus das ja aber mit meinem Glück geht wieder irgendwas in die Hose

EDIT:
So, ich habe jetzt das 32 Bit System fertig und habe auch ISPConfig installiert bekommen. Gleich auf anhieb alles im grünen Bereich  und wie es aussieht gibt es auch keine Fehler.

Das einzige ist was mich ein klein wenig stutzig macht die Sache mit dem Spamassassin. Wenn ich laut Install Anleitung den aufrufe mit diesem Befehl


> /home/admispconfig/ispconfig/tools/spamassassin/usr/bin/spamassassin


Dann passiert einfach nichts. Das heißt der Cursor steht in einer leeren Zeile und es passiert überhaupt gar nichts. Mit ctrl+c kann ich das ganze abbrechen und bin dann wieder bei der normalen Eingabeaufforderung. Ist das richtig so oder sollte da eigentlich irgend eine Anzeige kommen?


----------



## sjau (14. Nov. 2007)

Was kann man an der Optik in der Shell anpassen???


----------



## M. Zink (14. Nov. 2007)

Die Farben, die Begrüßung und solche kleinigkeiten. Natürlich kann ich kein Bild als Hintergrund einrchten. Schließlich ist das keine GUI aber ich nutze eben das was geht auch aus


----------



## sjau (14. Nov. 2007)

aber Fraben einstellung ist doch nur eine Frage der .bash.rc file (oder wie die auch heisst)....


----------



## M. Zink (14. Nov. 2007)

Naja wie gesagt ich hab mir bis auf ganz am Anfang meiner Linux Zeit nie mit einem anderen System wie SuSe auseinander gesetzt und meine ganzen Bildungsgänge (MCSE...) sind alle aus der Windows Welt. Das heißt auf den ersten Blick ist für mich Debian ein System was ich absolut nicht kenne. Gut, da es ebenfalls Linux ist gehe ich davon aus sind 90% der Dinge die ich in der Shell mache übertragbar aber das ist nur geschätzt. Bei SuSe weiß ich haar genau welcher Eingriff was bewirkt. Ich bin sicher kein Fachmann in Sachen Linux bzw. SuSe aber ich komme klar.

Mein 32 Bit System läuft ja jetzt auch einwandfrei. Ich hab auch inzwischen alles mögliche bezüglich Sicherheit gemacht. Das heißt jetzt nutze ich die Zeit wieder voll um das 64 Bit System ans Laufen zu bekommen und wenn mitte nächster Woche das System nicht rund läuft weiß ich die 32 Bit Variante funktioniert.

P.S.: ISPConfig ist im direkten Vergleich zu Confixx und Plesk absolute spitzenklasse!!! Ich kann restlos alles was ich im täglichen Betrieb benötige direkt über das Tool steuern und die Bedienung ist sehr einfach. Meine Entscheidung mich etwas mehr anzustrengen um das Tool ans Laufen zu bekommen hat sich gelohnt. Verbesserungsvorschläge nach erstem Gebrauch kommen gleich


----------



## sjau (15. Nov. 2007)

Die unterliegenden Applikationen sind alle dieselben. Nur deren Standardconfigs weiche evtl. von Distro zu Distro... die grössten Unterschiede sehe ich halt im Package Managment und Hardwareunterstützung... ich habe mich halt bisher auch nur mit RH, Debian und Ubuntu auseinander gesetzt - und Debian hat halt einfach als Server einen sehr guten Ruf.


----------



## sumsebum (15. Nov. 2007)

Debian ist im Serverbereich mit das sicherste, was du bekommen kannst.


----------



## planet_fox (15. Nov. 2007)

Ja, das stimmt. Was vielleicht noch sicher ist wer ein unix system denke ich


----------



## M. Zink (15. Nov. 2007)

Warum ist Debian das sicherste was es gibt? Ist da im Standard was dabei was z.B. OpenSuSe nicht hat? Oder kann ich da irgendwas absichern was ich mit OpenSuSe nicht hin bekomme? Ich meine ich will nicht mit allem Mitteln rechtfertigen warum ich OpenSuSe nutze da das bei mir echt nur daran liegt das es mir auch als lokales OS am besten gefällt und auch am einfachsten zu handhaben ist.

Irgendwie schon komisch mir sagen sehr sehr viele Leute das Debian das beste ist aber bis jetzt hat mir kein einziger ein wirklich greifendes Argument geliefert was schlüssig erklärt wieso Debian die bessere Wahl ist.

Eine Erklärung die mir vielleicht selbst einfällt ist das OpenSuSe gerne von Linux Anfängern genommen wird. Ich zähle mich selbst ehr zu den mit weniger Ahnung. Und wenn dann jemand der keine Ahnung hat einen SuSe Server hat ist auch klar das der leichter zu knacken ist da er wohl auch keine Ahnung von Absicherung usw. hat. Deshalb heißt es aber nicht das OpenSuSe unsicher ist oder weniger sicher wie Debian. Das heißt einfach nur das die User die OpenSuSe nutzen weniger ahnung haben wie die Debian User und deshalb das System nicht ausreichend absichern.


----------



## planet_fox (15. Nov. 2007)

Ok mal Argumente für Debian



> Ein System ist so sicher, wie der Administrator fähig ist, es sicher zu machen. Debians Standardinstallation von Diensten zielt darauf ab, _sicher_ zu sein.  Sie ist aber nicht so paranoid wie andere Betriebssysteme, die Dienste _standardmäßig abgeschaltet_.  In jedem Fall muss der Systemadministrator die Sicherheit des System den lokalen Sicherheitsmaßstäben anpassen.





> Debian bietet mehr Sicherheitswerkzeuge an als andere Distributionen.





> Debians Standardinstallation ist kleiner (weniger Funktionen) und daher sicherer.  Andere Distributionen tendieren im Namen der Benutzerfreundlichkeit dazu, standardmäßig viele Dienst zu installieren, und manchmal sind diese nicht ordentlich konfiguriert . Debians Installation ist nicht so streng wie OpenBSD (dort laufen Daemonen standardmäßig nicht), aber es ist ein guter Kompromiss.





> Debian stellt die besten Verfahren zur Sicherheit in Dokumenten wie diesem vor.


Diese und weiteres hier nach zu lesen

http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/securing-debian-howto/ch12.de.html


----------



## M. Zink (15. Nov. 2007)

> Ein System ist so sicher, wie der Administrator fähig ist, es sicher zu machen. Debians Standardinstallation von Diensten zielt darauf ab, _sicher_ zu sein.  Sie ist aber nicht so paranoid wie andere Betriebssysteme, die Dienste _standardmäßig abgeschaltet_.  In jedem Fall muss der Systemadministrator die Sicherheit des System den lokalen Sicherheitsmaßstäben anpassen.


Das heißt eine Standardinstallation von Debian ist von alleine etwas sicherer wie die Standardinstallation von OpenSuSe. Das ist mir klar da OpenSuSe im Standard echt massig unnötiger Dinge mir installiert die der User toll finden soll und was das Benutzen vereinfachen soll. Installiert man aber ein Minimalsystem sollte das keine Rolle mehr spielen.



> Debian bietet mehr Sicherheitswerkzeuge an als andere Distributionen.


Ist von Werkzeugen die Rede die ich für OpenSuSe garnicht bekommen kann? Also sprich ganz spezielle Tools die es ausschließlich für Debian gibt? Oder ist die Rede von Tools die standardmäßig mit installiert werden und die ich bei OpenSuSe nachträglich installieren müsste um sie zu haben?



> Debians Standardinstallation ist kleiner (weniger Funktionen) und daher sicherer. Andere Distributionen tendieren im Namen der Benutzerfreundlichkeit dazu, standardmäßig viele Dienst zu installieren, und manchmal sind diese nicht ordentlich konfiguriert . Debians Installation ist nicht so streng wie OpenBSD (dort laufen Daemonen standardmäßig nicht), aber es ist ein guter Kompromiss.


Hab ich ja oben schon beantwortet. Die Konfiguration ist meistens wirklich nicht so toll da sie eben so aufgebaut ist das es erst mal auf jedem System funktionieren soll. Feintuning ist in jedem Fall immer angebracht. Nicht zuletzt wegen der Sicherheit natürlich.



> Debian stellt die besten Verfahren zur Sicherheit in Dokumenten wie diesem vor.


OK es gibt möglicherweise mehr Dokumentationen zum Thema Sicherheit als bei anderen Distributionen. Allerdings sind viele Dokumentationen auch mit leichten Anpassungen auf andere Distributionen anwendbar. Und die sicherheitsrelevanten Updates erscheinen auch laut Aussage von Debian bei allen Distributionen nahezu zeitgleich.

Ich würde mal sagen es spricht bis jetzt allenfalls die etwas bessere Dukumentation relevanter Themen für Debian. Aber ich habe immer noch keinen wirklichen Grund wieso OpenSuSe weniger gut ist wie Debian. Alles was bis jetzt genannt wurde sagt lediglich aus das OpenSuSe mehr aufwand zur Absicherung benötigt da bei Debian viele Dinge schon von Haus aus besser abgesichert sind. Aber das Ergebnis von beiden kann identisch sein wenn man weiß was zu tun ist.


----------



## planet_fox (15. Nov. 2007)

zu 1.

Das würde ich mal so sagen



> da OpenSuSe im Standard echt massig unnötige Dinge mir installiert


 Das ist richtig und ich denke mal auch eine suse minimal install hat genauso viel schroth drin .




> bei OpenSuSe nachträglich installieren müsste um sie zu haben?


Die werkzeuge müssten sich auch unter suse installieren lassen, es kann
sein das einige Werkzeuge auf debian ausgerichte sind dann muss man das ganze anpassen für suse

Hier mal Nachteile Suse



> *Nachteile von Suse *
> So schön und schnell Suse zu installieren ist, so schwer macht es in manchen Fällen die Arbeit. Suse entfaltet seine Kraft und seinen Komfort nur, so lange man sich in den von Suse vorgesehenen Grenzen bewegt. Das bedeutet: alles, was man über die Konfigurationswerkzeuge von Suse ändert, ist gut. Doch wehe, man möchte einmal direkt in den Linux-Konfigurationsdateien arbeiten. Dann gilt es, zunächst einmal muss die zuständigen Konfigurationsdateien zu finden. Oft sind die über mehrere Unterverzeichnisse des /etc-Ordners verstreut. Und es ist nicht immer ersichtlich, wie sich die Dateien gegenseitig beeinflussen. Tipp: Wenn Sie einmal in die Verlegenheit kommen, etwas von Hand zu ändern, suchen Sie zunächst im Verzeichnis _/etc/sysconfig/_ nach der passenden Konfigurationsdatei.
> 
> Auch ist Suse nicht gerade von Kontinuität geprägt: Mal wechselt von Version zu Version der Bootloader, dann wandern Parameter in andere Unterverzeichnisse oder es werden andere Standard-Einstellungen vorausgesetzt. Das bedeutet mit jeder neuen Version neuen Lernbedarf und manch' verlorene Stunde auf der Suche nach dem richtigen Ansatzpunkt.
> ...


Aber jedem seins mir das meiste


----------



## sjau (16. Nov. 2007)

Und auch die Pakteauswahl bei Debien, welche in die Repos kommen, wurden sehr intensiv auf stabilität gebaut. Ein Webserver braucht IMHO nicht unbedingt die neusten Versionen von den Programmen aber solche, die geprüft sind und stabil laufen.

In diesem Bereich hat Debian halt ausgezeichnete Performance.


----------



## M. Zink (17. Nov. 2007)

Nun gut, ich habe mich dazu entschieden jetzt doch noch mal Debian Etch 4.0 zu installieren. Nicht weil mich die Argumente überzeugt haben (obwohl die schon gut sind) sondern weil ich unbedingt ein 64 Bit System nutzen möchte und Till hat geschrieben das er ein Debian Etch 64 Bit nach HowTo installiert hat ohne Probleme. Wenn das funktioniert verzichte ich auf SuSe und nehm eben doch Debian.

Gibts denn bei Debian auch sowas in der Art wie Yast wo ich z.B. auch nach einer Anwendung suchen kann? Oder muss ich eigentlich immer wissen wie die Anwendung heißt damit er die richtige installiert mit diesem apt-get befehl?


----------



## sjau (17. Nov. 2007)

du kannst einerseits aptitude verwenden (obwohl ich komme damit immer noch nicht so ganz klar [und benutz es auch kaum]) oder du kannst einfach suchen:


```
apt-cache search KEYWORD
```
e.g.


```
apt-cache search browser
```
Das durchsucht dann Paktenamen und Package beschreibungen... müsstest mal die man pages ansehen wie man diese Suche verfeinern kann.

Ausserdem hast tab completion für apt.... e.g.    apt-get install apac[TAB]


----------



## M. Zink (18. Nov. 2007)

Ich hab mich jetzt den ganzen Tag mit Debian und all dem beschäftigt und ich muss sagen überaschenderweise hatte ich nicht ein einziges mal Probleme. Alles was ich installiert habe funktioniert auf anhieb. ISPConfig hab ich auch jetzt installiert ohne jeglichen Fehler oder sonst was.

Also bin ich jetzt auch treuer Debian Anhänger


----------



## planet_fox (18. Nov. 2007)

Sehr Interessant


----------



## sjau (18. Nov. 2007)

Ich sags doch, dass Debian toll ist 

Haste mal Murmur ausprobiert anstelle von TS2?


----------



## M. Zink (18. Nov. 2007)

Murmur? Das sagt mir rein gar nichts. Den TS Server nutzen ein paar Bekannte von mir beim Spielen. Und der läuft auch ohne jeglichen Probleme.
Insgesamt gesehen hab ich echt wenig Probleme. Hab jetzt einfach mal drei Projekte umgezogen und sowohl PHP als auch MySQL und Email und alles läuft ohne jeglichen Probleme.

Eine Frage hätte ich aber zu Debian. Wie kann ich raus finden was alles installiert ist und ggf. das Zeug was bei der Minimal Installation mit drauf gepackt wurde raus werfen? Ich hab zwar keine Platzprobleme aber ich denke je weniger Dienste laufen desto besser ist das.


----------



## sjau (19. Nov. 2007)

Mumble/Murmur ist halt ein FOSS Projekt - Teamspeak nicht... ich bin gerade dabei Mumbel/Murmur zu testen 

Starte in der Shell "aptitude" --> da haste unter anderem auch eine Liste der installierten Pakete. Gibt bestimmt noch weiter Möglichkeiten...


----------

